# How is an iron filter terminated on a water system?



## lue4440 (May 2, 2017)

I've been studying filters and the Iron Filter, per say is what I am interested in.

Where is an Iron Filter installed on a water system, and how is it terminated?



I'm not sure if it is asking for an Iron Filter in a water softener or the water system. If anything please give answers for both. Thank you so much!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

How about posting an intro as required.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/new-member-welcome-please-read-29585/


----------

